# اللهجة السورية: بحرة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
وكل عام وانتم بخير لمن يحتفل بعيد الميلاد الآن
أسأل عن كلمة رأيتها تصف نافورة سورية وهي *بحرة*
هل هذه الكلمة تعني النافورة بشكل عام؟ وهل من مترادفات أخرى؟
وشكرا​


----------



## muhammad2012

بَحْرَة: يطلق أهل دمشق كلمة بحرات على
 1: برك تتخذ من المرمر في باحات الدور يجري فيها الماء وتزخرف غالباً بالفسيفساء.
2: برك الماء الموجود في كل الطرقات


----------



## إسكندراني

muhammad2012 said:


> بَحْرَة: يطلق أهل دمشق كلمة بحرات على
> 1: برك تتخذ من المرمر في باحات الدور يجري فيها الماء وتزخرف غالباً بالفسيفساء.
> 2: برك الماء الموجود في كل الطرقات


شكرا لك


----------



## muhammad2012

إسكندراني said:


> شكرا لك



عفوا أخي


----------

